# Heaver Reel Durability?



## TUMBLEYAK (Aug 4, 2004)

I am in the market for a couple of conventional setups for my son and myself. We are currently trying to decide between the 525 mag and the Diawa Sloshs or SHVs. From a durability standpoint, which would you rather have standing out on the bar getting constantly dunked when the fish of a lifetime is on. Keeping in mind they will be properly maintained. I understand there are other reels and brands out there, but from reading all of your posts, it seems like the overall consensus is between these. Thanks for your time and sorry if this post seems or is repetitive


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

daiwa


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

daiwa probably gets the nod. It seems to take a little sand and grit better than the Penn mag.

( I have three of each). 

Someone did post that a problem with the Daiwa is the brakes don't work as well once they get wet. No such problems with magnets. Of course the Daiwa can be magged as well.

Either reel will perform well if properly maintained.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Yep what Chris and Surf Cat said. Those SL20SH and SL30SH's take a beating and keep on fishing. I have the 30 magged and its a dream.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i have the sl30sh(1 magged& 2 not)...they are my beach/wadeing set-ups...i take my 525mag on the pier...it doesn't like the sand...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Diawa....SLH...20 or 30 will werk


----------



## TUMBLEYAK (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanks everyone!!! Diawa it is!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Diawa


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

heres a vote for the 525mag.
what reel does like sand?if you just want a reel to dunk,get a squidder.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*wet reel*

I think a 7500 abu throws better wet than anything else.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

SR, you still have one of those you might want to part?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Been waiting for this one to be asked..*

Well I let you all decide this one but: what happens to your car brakes when they get wet.. Same thing will and does happen to a friction brake in a reel when it gets wet.. It don't work.. I fish way far out there on the shoals of Cape Point and my reel (525 mag) will have no problem when wet because there is no friction brake only a mag feild.. Penn wins this one hands down not my humble opinion just the facts this time.. JAM out


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Oldies but goodies...*

I have an ABU 10000CL reel that I bought brand new way back when (1986). The reel is my go-to reel - never let me down and cast great with a shocker even though it is a levelwind.  My Daiwa GW has worked but died  after 1 year of use. It will probably go on the auction block this year afer I pick up another ABU 10000 or a 7500.

Sandcrab


----------



## SINNER (Jun 17, 2006)

I have both, the penn I bought from JAM. Both cast great. 

The Diawa shv 30 will always work , wet and dirty no problems, and for me has the potential to cast farther. When I do my part that is.

I do also have to agree with Jam that the Penn is more controllable period, but especially when fishing head on wind and heavy spray. I've yet to dunk it but it has been plenty wet.


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

*penn vs daiwa*

i think the 525 mag with ceramics is the best reel ive cast (prolly not saying a whole lot) but a guy i know bought one from bass pro about 6 weeks ago and has returned that one, along with the new one that bass pro replaced the old one with, i believe they started making some horrible grinding noise, but the dude isnt the most mechanically inclined person and chose not to take care of the problem himself and simply returned it. Sorry for the vagueness of the reels problem, he wouldnt let me even take the sideplate off to look at it . Is this a common occurence among 525s? I just thought id put that little piece out there.


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

The Penn Mags will work well after being under water, a reel with centrificial brakes can't. If the reel gets sand in it, dunk it again. A levelwind can get grit in it when dunked, splashing doesn't count. If a sand grain is large enough it can lodge in the levelwing track & stop the transversing, then either the plastic gear will ratchet and/or a backlash forms when the line gets to sharp an angle to the wire guide. Also with that 10000 sand can get into the 2speed parts & then ya can't reel in either gear.
longcast


----------

